

Getting started with maps in Python - maxberggren
http://maxberggren.github.io/2015/08/04/basemap/

======
jofer
Nice walkthrough! However, I'm surprised they're using basemap for this.
Basemap is still maintained, but it's more or less been superseded by Cartopy.
(Also, Cartopy should support the Winkle Tripel projection, as Proj4 supports
it.)

 _Edit:_ Scratch the Winkel Tripel projection support. Proj4 doesn't define an
inverse method for that projection (it's non-trivial), so it can't be used
correctly by cartopy.

~~~
urschrei
I'm the author of [http://sensitivecities.com/so-youd-like-to-make-a-map-
using-...](http://sensitivecities.com/so-youd-like-to-make-a-map-using-python-
EN.html) and make maps using Python all the time.

I'd love to switch to Cartopy, but its documentation isn't comprehensive or
well-presented. I check back every six months or so, and then forget about it
again.

~~~
maxberggren
This one really helped me back when I needed choropleth maps. So thanks!

------
sapski
I use [https://github.com/andrea-
cuttone/geoplotlib](https://github.com/andrea-cuttone/geoplotlib) in my work
and highly recommend checking it out.

The lib uses openstreetmaps as background, can display scatters, heatmaps,
shapefiles, calculate and display voronoi tesselation, and does a ton of other
things.

------
darkblueb
nice - here is a cartopy version ..
[https://gist.github.com/darkblue-b/6d9aab096ffe9bce3a52](https://gist.github.com/darkblue-b/6d9aab096ffe9bce3a52)

(that dataset and more examples are freely available from OSGeo)
[http://live.osgeo.org](http://live.osgeo.org)

------
aviflax
Does the author even know Python? Because in Python maps are called dicts!

~~~
anc84
FYI the submitted article is about cartographic maps.

~~~
ryangittins
I think (hope) it was a joke.

~~~
aviflax
at least _someone_ gets me!

